# Update attachment in PDF editor



## AA l. (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I am not pretty sure whether i should post in the category , if is not right , please admin feel free to move the thread.

I am using Nitro pdf yet there is limitation about attachment. Nitro pdf could not update the attach file. It only shows the attachment of the data that is first created. What I need is .. for instance , I create MS exel, MS word or other file types at 9 September and attach in PDF editor then modify the original file at 10 September and would like the PDF editor to update and show the attachment of 10 September data , are there any PDF editor offer such feature , please ? Absolutely, freeware is the most favorable. 

Hopefully ,there is somebody know such program.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

I don't think there are any programs that have the functionality you are requesting....

Most programs wish to be _stand alone_ and don't want to depend on outside files...

I think your best bet would be to ask for a _refresh attachments_ options here: Frequently asked questions

Random note: while searching I found one of your other requests for help at another forum :laugh:


----------



## AA l. (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Laxer,

Thank you for your reply , I really ask other forums to sort this out since i have no idea how to organize those files and thank you for link suggestion , i will ask again there.


----------



## AA l. (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Laxer, 

I have already submitted the ticket to nitro pdf and found that some of the supporter in your link provided is the same person who receive my issue , thus i would wait for reply from ticket support .

Thanks again


----------

